# asIO.sys FEHLER nach Update



## donbon (14. September 2009)

Hi!
Nach meinem Update von Vista 64 nach 7 64, welches übrigens 2,5h gedauert hat, kommt nach den Start eine Fehlermeldung über diese asio.sys!
Hab ich gleich mal gegoogelt und erfahren, dass die was mit dem ASUS Mainboard, bzw. ASUS Progs zu tun hat (Lüftersteuerung?!, AACenter.exe...).
In meiner Programmliste taucht kein Programm von ASUS auf.
Jedoch habe ich unter C:\Programme (x86)\ASUS\ ein paar .exe und .dll Dateien.
Tip mit Regcleaner hat nichts gebracht, zu deinstallieren gibt es nix...
Soll ich einfach nochmal die ASUS Programme drüberinstallieren?

Wäre für einen hilfreichen Tip dankbar. Es gibt zwar schon viel bei google, aber geholfen hat es mir bis jetzt leider noch nicht.


----------



## donbon (14. September 2009)

MEINE LÖSUNG:

Unter "Dienste" den ASUS System Control Service Dienst deaktivieren, und den Prozess asscontrol.exe beenden. Danach kann man den Programme\Asus\ Ordner löschen und die Fehlermeldung ist beseitigt.
(laut google blieb dieser Ordner nach einer "unsauberen" Deinstallation von ASUS Dienstprogrammen übrig und ist nicht weiter Systemrelevant)

Vielleicht hilft es noch irgendjemanden. 
(Ich übernehme keine Verantwortung für ev. Systemschäden)


----------

